

Solicitation for US Propaganda Disruption Ideas - 01PH
http://cryptome.org/2013/07/bbg-otf.htm

======
pvnick
Look interesting, but I'm not quite sure how this has to do with "propaganda
disruption." Could somebody please enlighten me?

~~~
stbullard
Misleading title. It's a solicitation for entries to a contest (the Open
Technology Fund) that awards money to _disruptive_ technology projects for
advancing Internet freedom and human rights.

The contest is being administered by an organization (Radio Free Asia) that
has been criticized as _propagandistic_ in its charter to provide information
to people in Asia who lack adequate protections for freedom of expression,
free speech, and a free press. See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Free_Asia#Criticism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Free_Asia#Criticism)

The contest has in the past provided funding to projects like Cryptocat; see a
list here:
[https://opentechfund.org/projects](https://opentechfund.org/projects)

------
enko
I have no idea how they derived that title from the email.

I also object to the use of the word "propaganda". In fact, ironically enough,
I think that singling out US propaganda is itself kind of propaganda. I have
little love for the USA but be fair: to reach out to the types of people who'd
be listening to "Radio Free Asia" you need to fight fire with fire.

------
smegel
Soliciting for a drone strike more like it.

~~~
cinquemb
"Radio Free Asia is a _US-government funded_ , non-profit organization,
incorporated in March 1996, and began broadcasting in September 1996" [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Free_Asia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Free_Asia)

